# Microphone not working - Windows 7



## wildcherry (Jun 7, 2011)

I bought a new Microsoft LX-1000 headset and plugged it in for the first time today. Its working through the speakers fine, however the mic is not working. I tested it on another computer and it works perfectly. Only my built in mic is being recgonized in the Audio/Video Setup. I'm showing all the disabled and inactive audio devices, and its not there. Apparently the microphone isn't being detected. Maybe the mic port is disabled on my laptop? Please help!
Laptop - Acer Aspire 4551-2615 (6 months old)


----------



## Hellraiser1981 (Jun 11, 2011)

*software!*

did u try to select the default input device in the sound CP?


----------



## wildcherry (Jun 11, 2011)

It's not even showing there. Only the built in mic is showing up in the control panel and regular Audio settings.


----------



## Hellraiser1981 (Jun 11, 2011)

pink and green 3.5mm plugs, correct?
go to control panel, sounds, select default recording device, enable mic boost if necessary.


----------



## erixx (Jun 11, 2011)

THE mic mute button!!!!! ?


----------



## Hellraiser1981 (Jun 11, 2011)

erixx said:


> THE mic mute button!!!!! ?



maybe, it's f#@*#d me up many times!! LOL


----------



## wildcherry (Jun 11, 2011)

Nope, checked that. But even if it was muted, the icon would still be shown as a known device, which is isn't. I'm thinking somehow my mic port is bad?


----------



## Hellraiser1981 (Jun 14, 2011)

what is sound device?  if its a realtek, you might need the program for jack sensing.


----------



## wildcherry (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes It is realtek. I have realtek hd audio manager. Is that the program you talking about or is there another?


----------



## Hellraiser1981 (Jun 15, 2011)

yeah thats it.  does it detect the mic plugging in?  is it set up for two channel and pink as mic?


----------



## wildcherry (Jun 15, 2011)

The ports are faded out. Won't show that its plugged in.


----------



## Hellraiser1981 (Jun 15, 2011)

the internal mic works tho?  When you plug into pink jack it should disable onboard mic and switch over to external.  Should be same mic control.
Start with the basics.  I assume you did all this:
http://www.7tutorials.com/how-change-default-playback-recording-audio-device


----------



## wildcherry (Jun 15, 2011)

right, thats what my external headset does with speakers, but it wont recognize that i plugged in a new mic. Only the internal shows and works (but it sucks with static & makes me sound far away)


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 15, 2011)

wow you are not the first person with microsoft headsets not working! I had a couple clients with that same problem! (but those were the wireless ones) we were able to fix it by installing alternate drivers.

this:






does it have default option?


----------



## wildcherry (Jun 15, 2011)

No, not sure about a default option.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 15, 2011)

so you can't set the mic as the default recording device?


----------



## wildcherry (Jun 15, 2011)

No. Apparently u guys not understanding. The mic is not showing, period - so i cant edit its settings or make it default. When its plugged in, its just like it isnt. I see the same screen


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 15, 2011)

reinstall your sound card drivers.... install the proper version of those. use driversweeper to completely clean them out.


----------



## wildcherry (Jun 15, 2011)

Done it 3 times. It apparently has to be the actual port on the laptop. I've tried everything else


----------

